# Continental direct flight to HI from Newark



## rjmc48 (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anyone taken this flight?
Is the 11 hours really that bad?
Any comments  would be appreciated?
Thanks Ron


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

It's a long flight but it's not that bad but I fly a lot (so far 300K lifetime miles with Continental Airlines).

We've done the Hawaii flights from Newark in both coach and business first. The nonstop flight is our first preference however we've sometimes chosen flights connecting via Houston because of the price difference.

It's just a little longer than an international flight (EWR to LONDON is 7 hrs and EWR to ROME is 8 hrs).  You'll have your own personal lcd monitor where you can choose from a limiited selection of movies and games. We also take along some additional reading material. The trip back is always a little rough since we don't sleep well on overnight flights. We're also in our late 40s with no hip, leg or back problems.

Here is SeatGuru's seatmap and link to in-flight amenities - http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Continental_Airlines/Continental_Airlines_Boeing_767-400_H.php

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## cirkus (Mar 22, 2009)

We took it last June and was pleasantly surprised. What I've decided is that on a 3 hour flight, i start looking at my watch for the last 60-90 minutes, and for an 11 hour flight, same thing. I'm mentally prepared for the flight, and it seemed to go quickly. We walk around periodically, read, watch the movie, and before you know it, you're there. The flight back was similar. I wouldn't want to go part way with a layover. That's how my family of 4 found it.
Bill


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 22, 2009)

I've found that I can easily adjust on the way TO Hawaii but the redeye flights back home are very difficult in coach.  So I've booked coach out and first class back.


----------



## javabean (Mar 22, 2009)

*Continental Flight -direct*

We have done the Continental direct from Newark to HI. The flight was just fine. It was nice knowing that we were't going to have to deal with baggage transfer, layover and reboarding in the middle of the trip. If our luggage got on with us the first time, it would be getting off with us when we reached HI.:whoopie: 
It was our first time to Hawaii, and our first timeshare trade. I can't wait to go again. 

If you travel Hawaiian Air between islands, don't forget that they are travel partners with Continental.  Save your boarding pass!! That is what Continental requires as proof for adding your miles to your Continental account. 

Safe travels, 
Deb


----------



## w.bob (Mar 22, 2009)

Our family of 6 did it last year. It really was not that bad if you prepare. I made sure I had enough to read and had my Ipod & Bose headphones. Oh yeah and we brought a few sandwiches & snacks. On the way back we left Hnl around 7 or 8PM but we had to leave from Maui around 4PM to connect in HNL. We did the sunrise on the volcano that morning and everyone pretty much slept the whole way home. I did not mind it at all. A couple of years ago on our trip from CT to Kauai we made a stop & with the layover it took a lot longer to actually get to the Islands, about an extra -3 hours. The thing I did not like about it was the schedule. We did not leave Newark until after 1PM. I would have preferred to leave earlier since we traveled to HNL first and then had to take a Hawaian Air flight to Kauai.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 22, 2009)

The direct flight is on a 767 with a 2 3 2 seat configuration.  Try to get the 2 seats by the window.

We have taken both (direct and connecting).  The layover is sometimes nice going to Hawaii since you can get a break to stretch.  On the way back, I prefer direct since I can sleep and don't want to wake up for a break.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't flown on this flight, but did look at when considering flights during a recent Continental fare sale to Hawaii.  I was okay with the duration (nonstop), but less than thrilled about the flight time.  It's scheduled to leave Newark at 130pm ET, and arrive Honolulu at 6:10pm.  If you're going to another island, then between connecting time at HNL, the interisland flight, getting your luggage, picking up the rental car, and driving to your timeshare, could easily put you with a 9pm checkin time (effectively 2am ET).  That makes for a VERY long day.

While I'd prefer a nonstop flight, given that connecting flights can you to HNL as early as 1pm, I'd much rather get up early to do that, than to wait until 130pm to start my travelling.

Jeff


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 23, 2009)

We use to take the Newark to FRankfurt and back. 8 hours over there. I always liked Continental. Trick is to bring a really good book or two and your mp3 player. If your lucky, yuo'll get a good movie or two. I use to get drunk to put up with the flight, but hate the hangover.


----------

